# Farm-Raised Pumilio Information



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Hey all,

I'm looking for information in regards to farm raised pumilio. Namely, where are these farms? Or, if not that, who would know? I'm going to be spending about 3 months in Panama this coming summer doing my research for my thesis project, and one of the chapters in my thesis is going to be an assessment of the pet trade. Part of that is going to involve going to pumilio farms and interviewing the locals about their farming operation.

I'm of the opinion that these farms do not exist, but that said, I've been wrong before, so rather than make that assumption, I'd prefer to actually get information on it (although, I have heard that Chris VDL plans on setting up a farm; I plan on talking to him) So, if anyone has any information whatsoever, or knows who would, on farm-raised pumilio operations in Panama, I'd greatly appreciate the information! Thanks!


----------



## froglet (May 18, 2005)

I would not hold my breath .. but you can find a farm with frogs around it


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Haha, good point. I guess I'm thinking of farms for raising pumilio, rather than farms where pumilio coincidentally occur, lol.

I highly doubt I'll get much information, if any, in regards to farms, but I'm going to try, so any criticism about my assuming there not being any farms would be unfounded


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I've been of the theory that farm raised simple means a certain area of forest....size unknown, that is specifically designated for collection. This is just my personal theory. It would seem to me that a group or person could by say 10 acres of forest. Decide they want to use this land to collect amphibians and possibly similar to loopholes in the U.S. could get some sort of farm exemption for this process on the designated land. A structure like that would seem plausible.


----------

